# 5G Stocking



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an eclipse 5G corner system. My betta that I had in there passed away (R.I.P) so now after 2 months of not having it stocked I would like to stock my tank. I am going to go out tomorrow to stock it so I was wondering what I could put in there. I have some gravel, one cave, 1 big plant, one medium plant and one small plant. I also have a bio-wheel filter a heater and a busted light (i will get a new one tomorrow). What can I stock in there? here is what my tank looks like










I took the orange cave and put it on the left side now. I left the red plant where it is and put the green plant on the right, also I have a new plant as this is an old picture and it is in the front. The tank does not have water in it right now but I will post a pic of it ASAP


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't know but I found if you have live plants bettas love them more. Mine sleeps with one every night.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, I got some pics.

















































Also, I do not want to keep a betta in there. I want to keep something different in there.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am not sure of many fish that will live good in a 5g tank.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

that's true... But still... I know there are some fish that will live well in a 5G (i just don't know which ones...)


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

A single Dwarf Puffer would probably be okay, but you would have to make sure the tank is cycled again before adding one.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Isn't it already cycled? Doesn't the bacteria only go away after not having an ammonia source for two days?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

To my knowledge, the bacteria generally dies after two hours after it has used up all of the food in the tank, generally ammonia.

How long this takes in a tank of that size, theres a good chance its died off. Plus, didnt you say its been empty for 2 months?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah but not cleaned. So the waste and stuff was still in there. Could I keep a newt in that tank? I would only keep one in there, get a different filter and one of those floating islands.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

To small for any newt, all your bacteria died long ago.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

oh, alright. Is a ten gallon enough for a newt? A firebellied newt?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe you could put a dwarf gourami in their they are nicce to look at.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Generally in terms of requirements yes, however, I usually recommend 20 gallons. This allows for land and water in proper quantities. Generally 3-4 newts can be housed in a 20.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

mesapod said:


> Maybe you could put a dwarf gourami in their they are nicce to look at.


Dwarf gourami's need a tank of at least 20 gallons IMO/E.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks clerk and mesapod. I need to keep my six black skirt tetras in there until the weekend so I can give them to my LFS but I think I might get a dwarf. One question: Why can't convincts and black skirt tetras be kept together?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Clerk I did not see your response, so I will not get the gourami. I guess I will be getting a betta then or some tetras or make it into a corydoras tank if I can put them in there (about six or eight of them?).


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Cons and tetras CAN be kept together, but in a 20l, its not enough room, the convicts will probably shred the tetras up.

For the 5g, dont get a dwarf gourami. Maybe you could go for a nano planted or nano salt tank... Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't put Cories in that small of a tank.......nor the tetras. That's not large enough for either. If you haven't bought the Cons yet, wait until after you get rid of the other fish. I still don't think a 20g is large enough for Cons and Tetras, but Gourami will be able to answer that for sure.

For the 5g, I recommend another Betta or a single Dwarf puffer.

The shape of the tank is also a negative quality, as it doesn't allow for much swimming room.

Another option would be shrimp only.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

What are the care needs of a Dwarf Puffer and how common are they? So no cons for my 20G? I am going to my LPS (local petsmart ) tomorrow, what could I find there for my 20 Gallon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Get another opinion on the Cons in the 20g and let us know what all will be staying in the tank with them (if anything). That will help us recommend something or give you the ok on the Cons. I don't know enough about them to tell you a definite answer.

As for the Dwarf Puffers, well they seem to be common in most areas, but like all fish, they could be less common in yours. I'd check and see if your LFS has them or if they can order them. Don't buy one yet though because the tank isn't cycled.

DPs need a cycled tank (yours isn't, since its been empty for a couple months). They usually require frozen food, but you might be able to wean them onto dry. Try frozen bloodworms as a staple. You could also feed them mysis shrimp. They will eat snails too, but the Dwarf Puffs don't require them. They are pretty wasteful, especially for their size because of the meaty foods they eat, so you want to have good filtration. They definitely need a heater. Other than that, they are pretty easy to care for. They are nippy so you'd have to keep it alone, even though they are tiny.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just read some care sheets and I do not think I will be able to take care of them. Alright, so no one is answering in my other thread so I had 4 cories I just found one dead behind my driftwood which I will take out soon and one I do not know where it went. Also I cannot find one of my two black mollies. Tomorrow morning I will clean out my tank and tell you what I have left. What would you suggest adding to my twenty and five gallon tanks? My dad said that he want my 5 to look really nice so should I put in some neon tetras or a betta? How many neons could i put in there? Is aquaclear a good brand for filters? Also I have two fake plants in my 20G should I add some more? I want to keep one big fish in my tank along with the ones that i have, which big fish should i put in? I am not talking huge but like at least as big as a betta


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

hi iker,

i realize you may be bored by another betta but trying to put any other fish aside from a betta in there is like having a west highland white terrier in a studio apt - and then it passing on, and saying to yourself, *hrm i'm tired of westies, can a dog breeder recommend another breed for a studio apt? Like a rottwieler or a labrador retriever? how about 3 chihuahuas?* 

a 5g is _mainly_ built for a betta (and don't let the betta lovers hear me say that) 

try a different color betta 

or 

possibly a few dwarf african frogs (not the _clawed_ african frog) 

dwarfs require the same temp as tropical fish (78F) and 3 can be kept in that 5g alone and tho i couldnt tell from the pics if it has an undergravel filter or a hob filter, be sure to cover the intake with mesh nylon or cheescloth to protect those small limbs of theirs. The only main thing to watch is the ph in the aquarium - should be no less than 7.2 and no higher than 7.8 (keep it stable) and they also have a shedding season so don't be alarmed when they start molting. A decent site about them is here http://davidcecere.pipidae.org/

btw when they are happy they _sing/hum_ esp during mating season.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I know this has nothing to do with this topic but I was just wondering: When fish die, if left alone for long enough do they disappear?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i think they do because they either disintegrate or the othyer fish eat them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

No tetras in the 5g. Either go with a few african dwarf frogs (excellent suggestion!) or a single Betta. The tank isn't big enough IMO for both or for a Betta plus other fish. If you want more of a variety, get a larger tank. 

ADFs are slightly easier to care for than Dwarf Puffers. They should take some frog and tadpole pellets, but do like frozen food as well. They don't see well, so you'll need to put the food right near them (usually spot feeding works the best).

I think your best bet is to get another Betta for the 5g. Keep it in the 5g and not in the petstore container. I don't know what your petstores keep them in, but here they live in like a cup of water and it's not right to keep them in there forever. It won't last long at all in that cup.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I never keep them in the cup, I used to keep them in a .5G then a 1G then a 5G now I only keep them in bigger tanks.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Could I keep shrimp with a betta?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> No tetras in the 5g. Either go with a few african dwarf frogs (excellent suggestion!) or a single Betta. The tank isn't big enough IMO for both or for a Betta plus other fish. If you want more of a variety, get a larger tank.


My post was referring to his 20g so his question about tetras was about the 20g


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

You could have a few guppies but make sure you dont have male and female (males have long, colourful tales), they ae pretty and not that big.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

ikermalli said:


> Could I keep shrimp with a betta?


I would think the betta might consider an amano shrimp a meal - and keeping a different shrimp species bigger than 1-2 inches in a 5g is a no-no.

Even a dwarf african frog (daf) might be considered a delicacy for a betta - it all depends on the betta itself - as I've read stories of some bettas making meals out of both amanos and dafs and others having no problems.



nathanbarry said:


> You could have a few guppies but make sure you dont have male and female (males have long, colourful tales), they ae pretty and not that big.


guppies would be a bad idea since he is concerned about babies - and guppies breed at the drop of a hat. And since females can store the sperm for up to 6 mos - even if he buys females, they may still produce offspring.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

lochness said:


> My post was referring to his 20g so his question about tetras was about the 20g


Ohh, I know. Sorry, my post referred to one of his earlier posts.......I should have specified, since this is getting confusing. 

I was referring to this statement:


ikermalli said:


> My dad said that he want my 5 to look really nice so should I put in some neon tetras or a betta? How many neons could i put in there?


As far as the shrimp, its really hit or miss with them. Most times, shrimp are eaten by Bettas. You could try some Ghost shrimp to begin with, but they could end up as Betta food.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, since this thread was getting confusing with stocking suggestions for both tanks, I moved the information and questions about your 20g to a new thread, ikermalli. 

You'll find it here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/19325-stocking-my-20g.html.

If you see that a post you made is missing (people who have posted on this original thread) it has probably moved to the new thread about the 20g, so please respond there for that tank.

In the future, ikermalli and other members, would you please make 1 thread per topic, especially if you are asking advice for 2 different tanks. Its easy to get confused with information, so making 2 threads is the best way to go. Please do not make several threads with the same question though.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok, sorry JOM20. I bought a betta for the tank and floated him for about a half hour and added him. I am going to see how he is doing now.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

He is doing well as far as I can see, he is weaving between plants that I put in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent. I'm glad he's doing well. 

Take some pics of him when you can. What color is he?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

you put some live plants in there?


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

He is red I will take some pics in a few minutes


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Not very good shots because he was moving


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a very pretty betta!


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you! I will get some better pictures tomorrow, I am still sick so I will post some during the day and maybe even a video


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I made a video of my betta and his tank here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fpxwASMBdc

I guess you can hear me in the video but I am sick so my voice sounds wierd. It's just I need to rest my voice so I talked in a lower voice so my voice sounds really high and kinda like a 9 year old

Edit: I meant lower volume not like lower as in... deep if you know what I mean


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Did anyone watch the video?


----------

